# Ann Arbor, MI



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Salt truck driver needed. Possible plowing. Experience preffered. 

734-320-4700
Mike


----------



## Strictly Snow (Mar 6, 2006)

*Trucks Available*

Are you still looking for salt trucks and in what areas


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

I am looking somebody to drive my truck.


----------

